# VGA to Component cable



## bkdude

I was wondering how I could make a VGA to Component cable.

I've been reading pinouts and such, but I'm a little skeptical that this will work, so I want some clarification.

If I solder the pinouts to match the cables, will it work delivering video from a PC to a TV?


----------



## bkdude

Well, I ordered a DVI to YPbPr cable from Newegg that is made by Sapphire (same company that made the video card i'm going to use for my rig) and I will update this once I get it working. My VGA to Component idea was a bit silly


----------



## Done_Fishin

not quite sure what you mean by component .. did you mean composite ???

I doubt if you'd find anything as a cable more like a system ..

the output from a scart at the back of the TV is given as RGB plus audio 

you'd need to take that and convert it to a composite signal very similar to the way that old VHS players took the signals, mixed them modulated them and sent them out of Channel 36 .. the Video Out connector on the VHS player that went to the back of the TV


----------



## magnethead

Done_Fishin said:


> not quite sure what you mean by component .. did you mean composite ???
> 
> I doubt if you'd find anything as a cable more like a system ..
> 
> the output from a scart at the back of the TV is given as RGB plus audio
> 
> you'd need to take that and convert it to a composite signal very similar to the way that old VHS players took the signals, mixed them modulated them and sent them out of Channel 36 .. the Video Out connector on the VHS player that went to the back of the TV


no, he meant component. 

Think about it..component is red, green, blue. 

VGA is.....guess it


----------



## bkdude

I do, in fact, mean component, but component is not RGB, its YPbPr.

I found out that VGA uses RGB, which will not work with component, as YPbPr and RGB are two entirely different, incompatable things. Thats why I ordered a DVI to YPbPr adapter that will hopefully work. If it dosen't I don't know what I'm gonna do with my little media rig :0

My HDTV uses YPbPr, not RGB. Newer TVs I believe support both in the form of component and VGA input, but my TV only supports composite, component, and HDMI.

Thanks for your support though guys. I'll probobly get the adapter in 2 days and I'll update with the results then.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Thanks for the update .. seems I have fallen behind with my homework since I stopped repairing TV's a few years ago (about 8 actually) and have only had occasion to repair LCD Monitors since then .. obviously they are VGA .. 

Good luck with your project


----------



## magnethead

bkdude said:


> I do, in fact, mean component, but component is not RGB, its YPbPr.
> 
> I found out that VGA uses RGB, which will not work with component, as YPbPr and RGB are two entirely different, incompatable things. Thats why I ordered a DVI to YPbPr adapter that will hopefully work. If it dosen't I don't know what I'm gonna do with my little media rig :0
> 
> My HDTV uses YPbPr, not RGB. Newer TVs I believe support both in the form of component and VGA input, but my TV only supports composite, component, and HDMI.
> 
> Thanks for your support though guys. I'll probobly get the adapter in 2 days and I'll update with the results then.


i thought YPbPr were the same as RGB (based on plug colors and component meaning conduction of the 3 basic component colors). What's the difference and why does it work with dvi (digital video interlace)


----------



## bkdude

YPbPr is defined on Wikipedia as this:

YPBPR is converted from the RGB video signal, which is split into three components, Y, PB, and PR.[3]
Y carries luma (brightness) information.
PB carries the difference between blue and luma (B − Y).
PR carries the difference between red and luma (R − Y).

The signal is basically split from RGB into YPbPr, and converted back to RGB when it reaches the TV.


I started this all off trying to get a 7-pin s-video to component cable to work with the card, (my sapphire x1600 pro has 7-pin s-video out) and it worked, but it had no blue output, so I searched for new ideas.

For a VGA to Component cable to work, you would need some sort of special switch, and from what I've searched for, I couldn't find any. I found this off of newegg:


HTML:


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814999205

considering my card has DVI output, I thought for $10 + shipping I would try it out. Some RADEON 8xxx and 9xxx series cards have a special DVI configuration that allows YPbPr, but from one review on a similar adapter, someone got this adapter to work on an x1300.

If the adapter dosen't work when I get it tommorow, I'm going to have some fun finding pinouts for my card and my cables and doing some soldering work . I'm not gonna let all my reasearch go to waste


----------



## magnethead

http://pinouts.ru/Video/VGA15_pinout.shtml

http://pinouts.ru/Video/dvi_pinout.shtml

http://pinouts.ru/Video/svideo_7pin_pinout.shtml


----------



## bkdude

Well, I got the adapter today, and it works! 

Now i just gotta be sure the rig im using can handle 720p... but i have a thread regarding that in another section...

Thanks for the pinout info. I'll save that somewhere in case i ever need to use it.


----------



## elry2k

Hello-
My tv is essentially an HD monitor, I bought a VGA to component cable intending to hook up my laptop to my television, to use my television as a monitor for my laptop. Once I bought the cable, and tried it out I discovered that my tv was not receiving a signal from my computer, i.e. it didn't work.

My television also supports a vga plug-in, as does my laptop (obviously), is there any chance a vga-to-vga hook up would allow my television to function as an hd monitor, as I originally intended? My television even has a computer input option as you flip through the various input selections on screen, so there is obviously some way to utilize the tv as an hd monitor for a computer, I'm just wondering if a VGA-TO-VGA cable would work for this. Thanks!


----------



## cl-scott

Yes, a VGA cable should work, just keep in mind that TVs are not really intended for static images like monitors, so the resulting image may not be quite what you're hoping for.


----------



## elry2k

How so? Is there any risk of damaging either my laptop or television with this set-up?


----------



## elry2k

My television is an lcd hdtv monitor. When I bought the tv several years back I didn't realize it didn't have a hd tuner inside of it; it is essentially a large computer monitor that can accept auxiliary cable inputs, component, composite, and vga inputs. It's still a great tv, don't get me wrong, it just doesn't have a tuner. The tv itself is hd compatible and can carry a 1080p signal.


----------



## elry2k

Also, now that I know the vga-to-component cables won't work for what I wanted it for, what uses are there for vga-to-component cables? I'm not even sure what to do with this cable now.


----------

